# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  dùng PHẦN MỀM gì để tao hình QUẢNG CÁO???

## chandat

các bro cho mình hỏi, muốn tạo 1 hình quảng cáo, gồm chèn hình, các kiểu chữ, các ký hiệu, ..v..v... đủ thứ như những hình bên dưới thì dùng phần mềm gì để làm được như vậy? xin cảm ơn [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

hình ví dụ:

----------


## sanvuonminhanh

*trả lời: dùng phần mềm gì để tao hình quảng cáo???*

dùng corel nha bạn. đó là phần mềm design chuyên nghiệp nhất.

----------


## chungdp

*trả lời: dùng phần mềm gì để tao hình quảng cáo???*

1 là các phần mềm tạo flash đơn giản
2 phần mềm tạo ảnh gif(ảnh động)
3 slide show xử dụng jquery(cái này chèn vào trang của bạn thôi chứ mang đi hơi khó)

----------

